

RHEL 6.5 ships; adds support for docker, TLS 1.1/1.2, and ECDHE/PFS - jlgaddis
https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/6.5_Release_Notes/

======
rdtsc
Where does it add support for docker? Otherwise seems like a deliberately
misleading title.

[https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_E...](https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/6.5_Release_Notes/bh-virtualization.html)

[https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_E...](https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html-single/6.5_Technical_Notes/index.html)

